# Fenix TK70 Review



## ernsanada (Sep 5, 2011)

I got the Fenix TK70.















* * * * * * * 

Comes with a shoulder strap and 3 o-rings.






Batteries were included.











Uses 3 XM-L Leds
















The head came with a plastic cover that covers the end.






This is where the positive anode of the battery makes contact.






These are the switches that control the brightness and on/off.






Left switch which controls the levels, turbo, high, medium and low. Right switch contols on/off. The switch that controls the levels you have to press down to get to each level. Holding down the switch will not cycle through the light levels.






Square threads are used through out the light.






The battery tube is long. The extender is installed. Holds 4D batteries.






Inside view of the tailcap.






Can tail stand.






This is the shoulder strap clips.































Size comparison

Left Fenix TK70. * * Right Fenix TK60






Left Fenix TK70. * * Right Fenix TK60






These are the lumens and run time from Fenix.

Note: The below-mentioned parameters (tested by four high-quality D Ni-MH batteries with a measured capacity of 9000mAh in Lab) are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries and environments.







These are the Lux numbers I got. I used freshly charged Tenergy Premium D Size 10,000mAh Nimh Rechargeable Batteries.

Fenix TK70, Low - 410 Lux @ 1 meter

Fenix TK70, Medium - 8640 Lux @ 1 meter

Fenix TK70, High - 26,684 Lux @ 1 Meter

Fenix TK70, Turbo - 64,990 Lux @ 1 Meter


----------------------------------------------


Fenix TK70 @ 96"








I didn't change the settings on the beam shots at 32'. I always shoot the beam shots at the same speed. Sorry if they look washed out in high and turbo.

The Fenix TK70 is Bright!!!!


Fenix TK70, Low @ 32'






Fenix TK70, Medium @ 32'






Fenix TK70, High @ 32'






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 32'






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 45'






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 138'






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 158'






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 146' or 44.5 meters






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ @ 210' or 64 meters








This is a comparison of the Fenix TK70 vs the Olight SR90 Intimidator . The Fenix TK70 uses 3 XM-L Leds. The Olight SR90 uses 1 SST-90 Led.

Left, Fenix TK70. * * Right, Olight SR90 Intimidator 






Left, Fenix TK70. * * Right, Olight SR90 Intimidator 






----------------------------------------------

I used freshly charged Tenergy Premium D Size 10,000mAh Nimh Rechargeable Batteries in the Fenix TK70 and fully charged the batteries in the Olight SR90.

I used my Meterman LM631 to take the Lux readings.


Fenix TK70, Turbo - 64,990 Lux @ 1 Meter

Olight SR90 Intimidator, High - 100,028 Lux @ 1 Meter


Fenix states 2200 ANSI Lumens

Olight states 2200 Lumens. I don't know how Olight got the Lumen numbers.


----------------------------------------------


Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 45'






Olight SR90 Intimidator, High @ 45'






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 138'






Olight SR90 Intimidator, High @ 138'






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 146' 






Olight SR90 Intimidator, High @ 146' 






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 158'






Olight SR90 Intimidator, High @ 158'






Fenix TK70, Turbo @ 210' or 64 meters






Olight SR90 Intimidator, High @ 210' or 64 meters







_________________________________________


The Fenix TK70 uses Type III Hard Anodize. It's finish is excellent. No flaws or mis color of parts.

The TK70 uses square threads. The threads came lubed. The threads feel smooth.

It's a large light with a long battery tube. The TK70 feels balanced in my hand when holding the TK70 near the 2 switches.

The TK70 has the issue just like the Fenix TK60 does. With one hand I hold my hand near the switches and have to rotate the battery tube with my other hand to find the switches.

The carrying strap is OK. The strap fits good on the rear of TK70. There is another lanyard included that fits in the groove of the head. The loop needs to be smaller so it can stay in the heat fins of the light. My Fenix TK60 did a better job making the loop smaller. When no slack is on the shoulder strap the lanyard falls out of the heat fins groove the the head. To solve this problem I would put a knot on larger side of the loop, to custom fit it in the fins.

When I first turned on the TK70 I said to myself "Holy F!". Man it's bright!

In the low you do see a very slight green tint around the hot spot. When I go into turbo mode the very slight green tint around the hot spot is less noticeable. Most of my cool white XM-L lights have the same characteristic with the slight green tint. Only one of my cool white XM-L light doesn't. I have 6 cool white XM-L lights.

The Fenix TK70 is "insanely" bright. I do have an Olight SR90 and it's the highest Lux light I have. The Fenix TK70 is second brightest according to my Lux readings. I have not compared the beams though. Turning on the TK70 did remind me of the Olight SR90 in terms of brightness.

It's not an Every Day Carry (EDC) light.....It's a Monster!!!


I got the Fenix TK70 from Fenix Outfiitters for $214.31 from a discount listed on Twitter.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 5, 2011)

When I was shooting the beam shots of the Fenix TK70 and the Olight SR90 Intimidator.

I had both lights on the shoulder straps because it would be easier for me to carry because I was moving to different positions.

Every time I used the TK70 for beam shots the front loop of the shoulder strap would fall out of the cooling fin when I would hold the TK70 in my hand to do a beam shot. 

I found these at Cordlocks at Walmart. The Cordlock works great! It keeps the loop from falling out of the cooling fins.






I found a plastic washer I had laying around and also used that.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried running the Fenix TK70 in turbo with the extender off to see what happens.

The TK70 held the same Lux reading in turbo for about 10 seconds and then dropped to high. I tried again by putting the TK70 in turbo and 10 seconds later it dropped to high. It seems the TK70 needs to use the 4th D size battery to keep the light in turbo mode.


Footnote to using the shoulder strap. I took off the rear clip on the rear, the battery cap and noticed the anodizing around and inside the hole was scratched. This is from about 5 minutes of use. So be aware if you want your light to be a "shelf queen" it may not be a good idea to use the shoulder strap.


----------



## flatline (Sep 5, 2011)

Serious question: does Fenix actually expect you to use 4 D alkaline cells in a $200+ light?

Is the battery tube coated somehow to be non-reactant with the inevitable alkaline leakage?

--flatline


----------



## tre (Sep 5, 2011)

At what distance did you test to get 64,990 lux @ 1 meter? I ask because I tested at 10 meter and calculated back to 1 meter and got about double your number. It makes me wonder if you actually did the test at 1 meter (in chich case the beam has not converged yet) or parhaps there is something wrong with your TK70.




flatline said:


> Serious question: does Fenix actually expect you to use 4 D alkaline cells in a $200+ light?
> 
> Is the battery tube coated somehow to be non-reactant with the inevitable alkaline leakage?
> 
> --flatline



no, they expect you to use NiMh D cells.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 6, 2011)

ernsanada said:


> I tried running the Fenix TK70 in turbo with the extender off to see what happens.
> 
> The TK70 held the same Lux reading in turbo for about 10 seconds and then dropped to high. I tried again by putting the TK70 in turbo and 10 seconds later it dropped to high. It seems the TK70 needs to use the 4th D size battery to keep the light in turbo mode.
> 
> ...


I have the same. Used the strap 3 times, and got scratches everywhere.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 6, 2011)

tre said:


> At what distance did you test to get 64,990 lux @ 1 meter? I ask because I tested at 10 meter and calculated back to 1 meter and got about double your number. It makes me wonder if you actually did the test at 1 meter (in chich case the beam has not converged yet) or parhaps there is something wrong with your TK70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took my reading at 1 meter. I'll try to take a 10 meter reading but I'm going on vacation in a couple of days.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, very nice review and pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## tre (Sep 6, 2011)

ernsanada said:


> I took my reading at 1 meter. I'll try to take a 10 meter reading but I'm going on vacation in a couple of days.



I'm curious to see what you get. ANSI standards allow the manufacturer to measure beam intensity at 2, 10 ,or 30 meters and I'm finding higher measurements at 10 meters so I am using that going forward. 2 meters just seems too close to get an accurate reading. Oh, and nice review.


----------



## blah9 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a really great review; thank you!


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 6, 2011)

Ernsanada,

Thanks for all the great pictures and beamshots!


----------



## BirdofPrey (Sep 9, 2011)

I love my TK70. However, less than two weeks later, I've got a problem I'm going to have to shoot an email to batteryjunction about (its not their doing but hoping they can help). On low, one of the XMLs is not working. If I cycle through, it will work again but after a second (or a minute) one of the XMLs will flicker a bit and then go out again. I can't discern any difference in brightness between the three on any level other than low.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice review. Since I recently bought my TK35 it'll be awhile before I can go for the TK70. Boo Hoo.....


----------



## FlashPilot (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the great review. You've got me wanting a TK70 all over again. How do you like the new Tenergy Premium D cells? I havent found any reviews on this cell so its hard to gauge their quality and output. I have the older blue on blue colored tenergy D & C cells (also non-LSD) and they have performed extremely well in my 3 x XML lambda mag (+3A to each emitter), delivering runtimes and performance as expected by the builder.


----------



## HotWire (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought 8 Tenergy Premium D cells to use 4 at a time in my TK70. They work great. I have done no runtime tests, I just swap out a set when I feel the need. I find them to be reliable and long lasting batteries. I found that with the Tenergy D cells the light seems a little heavy. I use a MAHA charger.


----------



## 357mag1 (Sep 12, 2011)

ernsanada,

Very nice review. I already have the SR90 and just received the TK70. Your beamshots perfectly coincide with what I witnessed comparing the two.

If anybody is interested I took tailcap current readings.
Low - 50ma
Med - 520ma
High - 1800ma
Turbo - 8.5amps

These readings were taken with the Tenergy Premium D cells. Using the Centura (LSD) Tenergy cells current readings were almost exactly the same except turbo mode showed slightly higher current draw. This is normal as the Premium cells have always shown a slight ability to maintain higher voltage under larger loads in my testing. Very minor difference.


----------



## SkyPup (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the nice review, I've had my TK70 for about six weeks now and have used it everyday, it is a super nice torch and does everything I thought it would do and more.


----------



## liquidwater (Sep 12, 2011)

357mag1 said:


> ernsanada,
> 
> Very nice review. I already have the SR90 and just received the TK70. Your beamshots perfectly coincide with what I witnessed comparing the two.
> 
> ...


 

i really hope the difference is minor since i have some tenergy centura that i ordered from ebay that are on the way.


----------



## 2100 (Sep 12, 2011)

liquidwater said:


> i really hope the difference is minor since i have some tenergy centura that i ordered from ebay that are on the way.


 
I have been using the Centura LSDs, no issue....you'd not get sudden kickdowns to high from turbo due to voltage sag. Never really did run time tests though, but should not be 30-40 mins kind of performance. That said, i have been using 2 x 3.7V Li-ion 32600....total run time is quite long think 5 hrs added together already. I use the 3D tube (no extension), 2 Li-ion and 1 battery adapter stuffed full with aluminum foil inside, take care to make ti as low resistance as possible.


----------



## 357mag1 (Sep 12, 2011)

liquidwater said:


> i really hope the difference is minor since i have some tenergy centura that i ordered from ebay that are on the way.



You are fine. In my opinion the Tenergy Centura are the only D LSD worth purchasing at this point. They are not quite as good as the original AccuEvolution cells but way better than what AccuEvolution is selling now.


----------



## liquidwater (Sep 12, 2011)

357mag1 said:


> You are fine. In my opinion the Tenergy Centura are the only D LSD worth purchasing at this point. They are not quite as good as the original AccuEvolution cells but way better than what AccuEvolution is selling now.


 
well i feel a bit better now, thanks guys. i hope i can get atleast close to an hour on turbo with the centuras.


----------



## Phil40000 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great review man, i have the TK60 and the bad boss TK70 running on Ansmann 10,000mah cells. No problems except choosing carefully where i use the turbo mode in urban areas. The SR90 seems like a very carefully engineered searchlight where the '70 just relies on brute power to get the job done. It reminds me of a Jap twin turbo 4 pot 4wd saloon drag racing a normally aspirated 'bent 8' muscle car. The V8 wins with sheer horsepower, oh and its cheaper. The latest Fenix lights rock, a few years ago i would turn my nose up at Chineese tat but they are so ingenious and creative whilst being good value.

Thanks again for the well thought out review, not to mention the pictures.

Regards,

Philip


----------



## 357mag1 (Sep 12, 2011)

liquidwater said:


> well i feel a bit better now, thanks guys. i hope i can get atleast close to an hour on turbo with the centuras.



The Centuras are rated for 8000mah and under testing at a 2amp discharge rate they actually measure closer to 8500mah (The 8 I have anyway). On turbo at 8.5amp current draw I would be suprised it they lasted more than a 45 minutes.

The higher drain always results in a lower mah reading.


----------



## ALWZWFO (Sep 13, 2011)

Well now, I see a chance for an idea I had brought up in another thread. Two folks now have TK 60 & 70. Anyone courageous enough to try running 5 cells on their TK-70 with two extension tubes? Thats only 7 volts with rested NIMH cells. I'll bet runtime is extended a bunch! Hey make that monster TK-70 even Badder! Don't be frightened. OK, you really are frightened. Too many LUMENS, must get away.......................


----------



## dwminer (Sep 13, 2011)

ALWZWFO said:


> Well now, I see a chance for an idea I had brought up in another thread. Two folks now have TK 60 & 70. Anyone courageous enough to try running 5 cells on their TK-70 with two extension tubes? Thats only 7 volts with rested NIMH cells. I'll bet runtime is extended a bunch! Hey make that monster TK-70 even Badder! Don't be frightened. OK, you really are frightened. Too many LUMENS, must get away.......................


 It's been done several times, 5 cells with sub C cells, mag light 5 sub D cells , 2 LiIon D cells (8.4 volts) no problems yet, but next time it may go poof and the magic smoke escapes.
Dave


----------



## liquidwater (Sep 13, 2011)

357mag1 said:


> The Centuras are rated for 8000mah and under testing at a 2amp discharge rate they actually measure closer to 8500mah (The 8 I have anyway). On turbo at 8.5amp current draw I would be suprised it they lasted more than a 45 minutes.
> 
> The higher drain always results in a lower mah reading.


 

so only 40-45 min with the centuras? i guess thats ok. how much with the premium tenergy 10000 mah then ?


----------



## 2100 (Sep 13, 2011)

ALWZWFO said:


> Well now, I see a chance for an idea I had brought up in another thread. Two folks now have TK 60 & 70. Anyone courageous enough to try running 5 cells on their TK-70 with two extension tubes? Thats only 7 volts with rested NIMH cells. I'll bet runtime is extended a bunch! Hey make that monster TK-70 even Badder! Don't be frightened. OK, you really are frightened. Too many LUMENS, must get away.......................


 
Too heavy, not that it cannot be done. 3-cell tube + 2 Li ion inside is just 1kg, and the run time is already over 80 mins. Could be driver efficiency or something.


----------



## 357mag1 (Sep 13, 2011)

liquidwater said:


> so only 40-45 min with the centuras? i guess thats ok. how much with the premium tenergy 10000 mah then ?



The 45 minutes is a guesstimate and not actual tested time. The premiums hot off the charger should get you an hour runtime.


----------



## liquidwater (Sep 14, 2011)

357mag1 said:


> The 45 minutes is a guesstimate and not actual tested time. The premiums hot off the charger should get you an hour runtime.


 

ohh ok, how did fenix get 1 hour 50 min in their testing then?


----------



## 357mag1 (Sep 15, 2011)

liquidwater said:


> ohh ok, how did fenix get 1 hour 50 min in their testing then?



I believe they get that figure because the light will step down to high after a certain amount of time. A little misleading but I've seen worse.

Best case scenrio figure you have 10,000mah batteries and they will actually hold that capacity at an 8.5amp draw (not going to happen). In one hour you would use up 8500 of the 10,000mah capacity. That leaves you with 1500mah capacity left to get through the next 50 minutes. The math doesn't add up.

Hope that helps.

There is a second possibility. I was just looking through my estimated runtime figures that I came up with after doing the tailcap readings. I came up with my estimated figures without even looking at the chart in my manual (just look at it to see where you got the 1 hour and 50 minutes). My figures match Fenix's almost exactly with the exception of Turbo runtime. I wonder if the 1h is a typo and it should have just been 50 minutes.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 15, 2011)

357mag1 said:


> I believe they get that figure because the light will step down to high after a certain amount of time. A little misleading but I've seen worse.



The TK70 steps down when the battery is nearly empty. With 9000mAh cells I got about 60 minutes on turbo in my review.


----------



## heuer21 (Sep 29, 2011)

ernsanada said:


> I got the Fenix TK70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am new to the forum but I just bought my TK70. I found this review...it is really good except for the part I put in *bold*. You installed the loop incorrectly. 
Take the head off of the flash light and place the small loop over the small back end of the lamp. It will stretch a bit and fit in the fins perfectly. No need for silly plastic washers and such.
Love the forum by the way!


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 30, 2011)

heuer21 said:


> I am new to the forum but I just bought my TK70. I found this review...it is really good except for the part I put in *bold*. You installed the loop incorrectly.
> Take the head off of the flash light and place the small loop over the small back end of the lamp. It will stretch a bit and fit in the fins perfectly. No need for silly plastic washers and such.
> Love the forum by the way!


 
I tried that before. My loop is too small.


----------



## JudasD (Jan 20, 2012)

heuer21 said:


> I am new to the forum but I just bought my TK70. I found this review...it is really good except for the part I put in *bold*. You installed the loop incorrectly.
> Take the head off of the flash light and place the small loop over the small back end of the lamp. It will stretch a bit and fit in the fins perfectly. No need for silly plastic washers and such.
> Love the forum by the way!



sorry to revive an old thread but i could not find any info about the TK70 strap anywhere else. Does the strap that came with your light act as a noose? i can actually make the loops as big or as small as i like. No need for knots.

JD


----------



## fastgun (Jun 25, 2012)

I can not add anything as far as detail, but I did want to say thank you to all of you who have contributed to this review.

I have placed my order for the TK70 and look forward to using it.
This will be my 1st really good BIG light!

Regards


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 29, 2012)

I think you will like it. It really is an awesome light


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently got TK70 and strongly suggest not to use the lanyard if you want to keep it new.
Just a few time using it may cause scratchs where you hook is place.
Instead, use paracord to attach the lanyard.


----------



## biglights (Jul 3, 2012)

VIET PRIDE BULLIES said:


> I recently got TK70 and strongly suggest not to use the lanyard if you want to keep it new.
> Just a few time using it may cause scratchs where you hook is place.
> Instead, use paracord to attach the lanyard.



Yep, that is like the only bad thing that I have found that this light has. All and all a pretty B.A. light!!!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jul 29, 2012)

I use 4 x 9500mah MAHA Imedion LSD NIMH batteries and I get 1hr 20mins on Turbo.

I am wondering if anyone has tried running it without the extender on 3 x batteries and what the runtimes are approximately especially on Turbo?

This is a terrific flashlight for my night walks using it at level 1 or 2.

But when you want to look down the street or into some shadows switch it to level 4 and it just blasts the area with heaps of useful light.

I like the TK70 better than my Olight SR90 now even though the SR90 looks a bit better and more streamlined.

My backup light is a Zebralight SC600 in a custom made leather holster with an integrated spare 18650 battery in the holster design and an ITP A3 AAA EOS Upgraded 3 level Edition on a lanyard around my neck.

Good job done on this flashlight Fenix!!




Cheers


----------



## shipwreck (Aug 2, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I use 4 x 9500mah MAHA Imedion LSD NIMH batteries and I get 1hr 20mins on Turbo.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has tried running it without the extender on 3 x batteries and what the runtimes are approximately especially on Turbo?
> Cheers




Its been months since I first got mine, and I'm not up on the instructions (and its been a while since I read all the reviews). But if I remember right, you can't do Turbo with just 3 cells...


----------



## CyberCT (Aug 4, 2012)

shipwreck said:


> Its been months since I first got mine, and I'm not up on the instructions (and its been a while since I read all the reviews). But if I remember right, you can't do Turbo with just 3 cells...



I can do turbo with 3 cells. I've said previously it will work, for about 45 minutes on my Tenergy D blue cells (crappy), but the driver will squeal the whole time. It's great to bring along to use on high mode (brighter than turbo on TK41 or TK35) but runs much cooler and a little brighter, with that turbo mode punch if you need it.


----------



## shipwreck (Aug 6, 2012)

ok, thanks for the info


----------



## Tyler_Hu (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks! nice review
I have no Fenix series. It looks like different appearance from CREE.
How much did you get this set?


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine takes 4 batteries for my turbo to work like it should. 3 batteries and it will kick down to high in no time.


----------



## inspirit (Aug 9, 2012)

great review. Thanks


----------



## CyberCT (Aug 9, 2012)

What batteries is everyone using who's TK70 won't do turbo on 3 cells? And did you buy your TK70 around when it first came out, or did you buy it recently? I believe I read Fenix did a few internal changes (probably to driver) after the initial release.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm using the Tenergy 10,000mah blue batteries. I bought mine recently say 3 months ago from a US seller.


----------



## biglights (Aug 10, 2012)

I am using the Tenergy 10,000mah white premium batteries. Got mine in March or April.


----------



## CyberCT (Aug 11, 2012)

Ant both of you can't do turbo on 3 cells fully charged? Hmm I don't know then.


----------



## biglights (Aug 11, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Ant both of you can't do turbo on 3 cells fully charged? Hmm I don't know then.



I have not tried it on turbo with three cells, sorry I didn't read your post close enough.


----------



## CyberCT (Aug 11, 2012)

biglights said:


> I have not tried it on turbo with three cells, sorry I didn't read your post close enough.



Try the test and let me know. I have the blue Tenergy cells which are pretty crappy and through actual testing through my Maha C9000, are closer to 8,000 mah. I think 3 lasted 43 minutes on Turbo. I dropped the light in cool water in a pail to keep the temperature down for the whole turbo run.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 22, 2012)

CyberCT said:


> Try the test and let me know. I have the blue Tenergy cells which are pretty crappy and through actual testing through my Maha C9000, are closer to 8,000 mah. I think 3 lasted 43 minutes on Turbo. I dropped the light in cool water in a pail to keep the temperature down for the whole turbo run.




I did my test on Turbo at room temperature for the full 1hr 20mins laying on its side with nothing else to cool it down and room temp was average at about 23 deg Celcius.

Those Imedion D size 9500mah LSDs seem to be great for this application.


Cheers


----------



## CyberCT (Sep 1, 2012)

I ended up buying bulk 12 of those Tenergy Centrua 8,000 mah LSD batteries. I came back from Texas for the weekend (and ordered them while I was still in Texas) so I charged them all up in my Maha and now will start a runtime test on 3 cells. My TK70 also works with these Centrua cells with just 3 of them on Turbo, so my TK70 must be special.  I also noticed the driver does not sequal nearly as much on turbo with 3 of these Centruas as it does 3 of my crappy blue label Tenergys.


----------



## xlight (Sep 5, 2012)

so few reviews about TK70. Thanks.


----------



## chse720 (Sep 8, 2012)

i have just recently bought a tk70 and made the mistake of not buying high capacity batteries, i have tried using regular D cells and the light stays in turbo for 10 seconds or less, does anybody have suggestions of where to buy some good rechargeable batteries? (preferably not ebay...)


----------



## tatasal (Sep 8, 2012)

chse720 said:


> i have just recently bought a tk70 and made the mistake of not buying high capacity batteries, i have tried using regular D cells and the light stays in turbo for 10 seconds or less, does anybody have suggestions of where to buy some good rechargeable batteries? (preferably not ebay...)



Which part of the world are you? You would need a charger for that too. If you have other cell/battery types, then a hobby charger

might be a good idea.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 13, 2012)

chse720 said:


> i have just recently bought a tk70 and made the mistake of not buying high capacity batteries, i have tried using regular D cells and the light stays in turbo for 10 seconds or less, does anybody have suggestions of where to buy some good rechargeable batteries? (preferably not ebay...)



*I have been using my TK70 for nearly six months on Imedion D Cell 9500mah LSD batteries and I get 1hr 20mins on TURBO before it drops down to the next level.*

*LSD* stands for *Low Self Discharge* and the *mah rating* drops a little from about *10000mah to 9500mah* because the *insulator inside the battery is thicker* and this stops the charge from *internally crossing the thicker insulator.

Because the thicker insulator takes up more space inside the battery you cannot get quite as much chemic**als into the battery, so the MAH capacity is lower slightly.*

After charging a set of LSD batteries they will have just as much charge left in them after even one week as a set of standard NIMH ones rated at a higher MAH capacity.

EG 9500mah Imedions vs 10000mah standard NIMHs.

When you charge up *normal NIMH batteries* they will *drain a lot faster* just sitting in your TK70 than the Imedion LSDs would.

*They cost more in the beginning* but they are *relaible and ready for when you need that light in a hurry.
*
*Tenergy Centuras* are also *LSD NIMH batteries* and do just as good of a job.

Below is a link to how LSD NIMH batteries work.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickel–metal_hydride_battery#Low_self-discharge_cells




*CHEERS*


----------



## Marc85495 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for a very thorough review! You helped me make up my mind and buy this beast of a light!

I ordered it as a kit with the premium Tenergy 10000mah batteries and charger. I also ordered 4 9500mah Imedion LSD batteries. I have been using the TK70 for a few weeks around the house now but very sparingly as I don't want to annoy my neighbors; this light is so powerful you can't help noticing it at night! I will be using it more extensively at the cottage up north, which is deep enough in the woods that only the night critters might be puzzled with this amount of light crossing their path!

I am still on the first set of batteries and the brightness seems to be the same as with freshly charged batteries, which is great! 

Again, thanks to ernsanada and all the others who contributed to this thread!!


----------

